# Got me a bunny



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Went out for a night hunt last night and got this rabbit. Slingshot is home made DTG 30 mm at fork 16 at pouch and about 23 cm long. I used 14mm ball bearings and also roller bearings weighing about 236 grains.
It was hiding on some long grass.
View attachment 92270
View attachment 92270


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Tendele said:


> Went out for a night hunt last night and got this rabbit. Slingshot is home made DTG 30 mm at fork 16 at pouch and about 23 cm long. I used 14mm ball bearings and also roller bearings weighing about 236 grains.
> It was hiding on some long grass.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

NIce shooting man


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! That is some very heavy ammo you were using.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes its heavy. I use a magnet with a hole in it and a leather strip to hold my ammo. I tie it to my belt so its easy to get to.


----------



## Shamwari (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice one Kurt. I cant wait to get out there and try my luck.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey. Go look on comeptitions forum under speedfreaks. I got some good spped this afternoon.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice shot! What kind of wood is That shooter made of? Gorgeous


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> Nice shot! What kind of wood is That shooter made of? Gorgeous


Its Jarrah. I was doing a job for a farmer and he was throwing away old fence rails. I noticed one was really heavy and I took it home. When I cut it in half the colour was just stunning. Most of the old railway sleepers in New Zealand and Australia were made from this wood.


----------

